# Converting a Pentagon to Front Opening?



## kychris (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 44 Pentagon corner tank that I've just finished the GS background. I really like front opening vivs and I keep thinking that I would like my pentagon tank so much better if it opened from the front.

Is this worth attempting? Is it possible without too much trouble to just remove the front pane of glass without removing the whole top? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey kychris, I just did this with a hexagon tank... it was a pain in the a$$, but in the end it was worth it. I tried removing the top rim but broke it in the process, which was actually OK because I was able to remove the glass and then repair the rim.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75926-hexagon-conversion.html


----------



## kychris (Nov 10, 2011)

kychris said:


> I have a 44 Pentagon corner tank that I've just finished the GS background. I really like front opening vivs and I keep thinking that I would like my pentagon tank so much better if it opened from the front.
> 
> Is this worth attempting? Is it possible without too much trouble to just remove the front pane of glass without removing the whole top?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hey kychris! Is that ky in reference to the jelly or the state?

Anyway, I'd recommend that you man up and just grab the closest utility knife and start whacking away at that 44. It's not that hard. 

You just need to free up the edges as much as you can and then use a dremel to carefully cut the top so that you can remove the trim just above the glass. If you use a thin dremel wheel the cut can be sealed up with black silicone and hardly be noticeable.

Next, carefully wiggle the top off while continuing to free it up with the utility knife. After the trim top comes off, you can rock the glass a little forward and backward to be able to free it up enough where it will come out. 

Here's some pics:


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it would be possible to cut out the silicone at the bottom of the panel until it is loose enough to push inward while the top brace is still intact. You could then score a line with a glass cutter from the top down and then push the glass in until it breaks clean for you. Cut a new piece for the bottom and grab some doors and you're all set!


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I just got a 44 gal pentagon and looking to do the same thing. I think I'm good to go with removing the glass, but I'm hesitant to do the cutting. I know it's supposed to be eazy, just score and cut, but how likely is it to break incorrectly? Also, what type of door would be best? I've done the living hinge before, and it was ok, but how could I make a swinging door with this?


----------

